# Cross



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Does anybody have a guess what kind of chicken I would get by crossing a Rhode Island Red rooster to a leghorn hen?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If it's a White Leghorn, probably ISA brownlike, red sex link type.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Red sex link if the hen is white. If she's not white it could turn out to be a lot...

Red sex links basically mean for that first generation the females will hatch red and the males will hatch white. As adults they might look something like this:


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The second important rule is that one should not use white birds in sex linked crosses. White birds that have the correct genotype can be used to make a sex linked cross but a breeder never knows if the white bird has the correct genotype. The authors advise concerning white birds and sex linked crossing is do not use white birds in sex linked crosses. White leghorns can not be used in any kind of color sex linked cross.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/261208/sex-linked-information


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

The leghorn is a brown leghorn


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It would be a mixed chicken,probably come in different colors.


----------

